# hokkaido



## ursula

I'm thinking of going back to Hokkaido for maybe a year or two,I'm trying to find out if there are many expats near the Uradawa area,which is a long way from Sopporo.Mainly wanting to find some contacts for my daughter,-[10] a few years ago there were several kiwi and oz families,but doesnt appear to be many around these days?:


----------

